# Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

					George Lucas hat sein Imperium an Disney verkauft. Damit gehen Star Wars, Indiana Jones und Co. für über vier Milliarden US-Dollar an einen neuen Besitzer, der vor allen an der Marke Star Wars interessiert ist und Angebote wie auch Produkte verstärkt am Markt platzieren will. Star Wars Episode 7 soll 2015 erscheinen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*


----------



## Nuallan (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Endlich wieder neue Star Wars Teile. Schlimmer als Jar Jar kanns eh nicht werden.


----------



## DerpDerpington (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Das wichtige für mich ist eigentlich auch nur, dass es neue Filme geben wird.


----------



## Locuza (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Als ich den Plan von Disney zum ersten mal gelesen habe, dachte ich auch nur: "Walt Disney, _der _EA der Filmbranche"


----------



## S!lent dob (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Hmmm, ich weiß noch nicht so genau ob ich das gut finden soll. Bestimmte sachen sollte man einfach nicht fortsetzen...


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Endlich wieder neue Star Wars Teile. Schlimmer als Jar Jar kanns eh nicht werden.


Ob du das auch noch sagst, wenn Goofy zum Jedi Ritter ernannt wird? 

Die Bücher von Timothy Zahn erzählen die Geschichte passend weiter und ich gehe, vor allem nach Clone Wars, einfach davon aus, dass nur noch Blödsinn kommt.


----------



## DeaD-A1m (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*



Locuza schrieb:


> Als ich den Plan von Disney zum ersten mal gelesen habe, dachte ich auch nur: "Walt Disney, _der _EA der Filmbranche"


Habe das auch gedacht...ich war zwar immer ein großer Disney Fan, aber was dieses "Imperium" im Moment alles rausbringt an Soaps und Shows ist einfach nur noch lächerlich...der gute Walt würde sich im Grab umdrehen...
Und Lucas' Werke werden jetzt wahrscheinlich so ausgeschlachtet...und wenn man sich Filme wie Prince of Persia oder John Carter anschaut, kann man (meiner Meinung nach) sehen, dass Disney Filme nicht wirklich überzeugend sind, wenns nicht reine Kinderfilme sind.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Ich bin mal gespannt wie die neuen Filme werden. Ich persönlich mag alle 6 bisherigen Episoden, was sicher auch daran liegt, dass ich alle Teile zeitnahe zum erstenmal gesehen habe. 
Ich gebe den nächsten Filmen durchaus eine Chance. Die Marvelverfilmungen von Disney sind ja meiner Meinung nach auch nicht unbedingt für Kinder gedacht.
SW The Clone Wars wird sicher problemlos weiterlaufen und vielleicht wird dann jetzt endlich die "echte" TV-Serie umgesetzt.

Mal sehen was aus LucasArts wird, wenn wir Pech haben werden dort in Zukunft nurnoch die Spiele zu Filmen gemacht. Hoffentlich fuscht Disney nicht bei 1313 rein.

Übrigens Disney hat eine lustige Strategie, wie mir aufgefallen ist. Bei Filmen die nicht sogut ins "Disney-Bild" passen, kommt deren Logo erst im/nach dem Abspann und nicht vor dem Film.


----------



## Kondar (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Endlich wieder neue Star Wars Teile.
> Schlimmer als Jar Jar kanns eh nicht werden.


 
Pah.
Da bin ich aber sehr optimistich das die das schaffen.

Jedenfals ein neues *gutes *Tie Fighter PC Spiel wird es wohl auch nicht geben und ein guten neuen Indy Film wohl auch nicht.
*seufts*


----------



## ViP94 (31. Oktober 2012)

Das kann schon was werden, sofern Disney das nicht erbarmungslos ausschlachtet.
Und das kann ich mir bei so einer Marke wie Star Wars nicht vorstellen.
Auch ihre Zeichentrickfilme hüten die ja wie ihren Augapfel


----------



## Cosmas (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

naja, ich sag mal, für Lucas wars/wirds nen guter deal.

wenn man an die filme jemanden ranlässt, der da etwas versierter und moderner rangeht, könnten die auch recht gut werden, zumal SW ja mal als 9er gedacht war. dazu kommt noch jede menge material von Timothy Zahn und diversen anderen...

btw: die Prince of Persia Verfilmung, war eine der besten spiele umsetzungen überhaupt, da gibt es sehr viele die deutlich schlechter sind.


----------



## beercarrier (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

bei disney gibt es zwei kategorien
einserseits ramsch für das schnelle geld im zeichen von mode-erscheinungen was dann in unzähligen teils sehr schlechten tv serien zu sehen ist.
anderseits gibt es die klassiker, die bei disney für den langfristigen erfolg verantwortlich sind, diese werden gepflegt und gehegt, mit denen gibt man sich wirklich mühe, wie bei vielen filmklassikern zusehen ist, da wird höchstens mal behutsam modernisiert ala könig der löwen.
ich denke star wars kann man getrost in die zweite kategorie einordnen, weshalb ich mir da wenig sorgen machen. was nicht heißt das es da kein schrott marketing geben wird und vlt sogar noch eine serie von der qualität unter clone wars angeboten wird, allerdings wird der kern der marke sicher nicht verbraten, wer verbrät schon eine investition von 4 milliarden dollar. und auch disney ist sich sicher bewusst das fehlschläge gerade für solche marken schnell das aus bedeuten können, wenn man sie allerdings nur ein bißchen pflegt jede menge geld abwerfen, bestes bsp cod.


----------



## Citynomad (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Ich wette, dass Disney einen Dreck auf die Bücher von Timothy Zahn gibt und ne ganz eigene Story schreibt.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Bücher echt toll waren, wird es auch schwer die Saga vernünftig weiterzuführen. Alle Welt kennt die Gesichter der Charaktere, aber schaut euch mal die Schauspieler von EP 4-6 heute an  Das ist nicht unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Ich tippe statt auf eine Fortführung mit den alten Charakteren, auf einen "Neuanfang". Halt Story nach EP 6 mit neuen Gesichtern. Etwa ein Sprung wie zwischen EP 3 und 4. Nur dass jetzt Han und Leias Kinder durch die Galaxis ziehen. Der alte Jedimeister Luke kann dann ja auch ruhig von einer anderen Person in ner Kutte gespielt werden


----------



## SpatteL (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*



> Lucas selbst will sich zur Ruhe setzen und nur noch seinen Interessen nachgehen


Würde ich auch machen, mit 4 Mrd $ auf'm Konto. ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Disney bemüht sich nur bei Zeichentrickfilmen, alles andere wird ausgeschlachtet. Das sieht man schön bei Fluch der Karibik, wo jeder Teil ein bisschen schlechter als der Vorgänger war.


----------



## Cett (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Meiner Meinung nach, kann es kaum etwas gutes sein, was dort mit Star Wars potentiell gemacht wird. Denn, selbst die neuen Episoden die noch aus des Meisters Hand alleine gekommen sind ohne äußere Einflüsse, sind in meinen Augen keine würdigen Nachfolger sondern gerade Episode 3 ist meiner Meinung nach eben eher ein moderner Action Film und hat mit dem Original, zumindest gefühlt, nicht mehr viel zutun.

Wie soll es dann erst werden wenn noch ein Konzern, der in meinen Augen höchstens für Kinderfilme geeignet ist, seine Finger mit im Spiel hat ? Ich kann mir nur sehr sehr schwer vorstellen, dass man wieder mehr das Grundkonzept der ursprünglichen Filme wieder aufgreift, sondern evtl. noch Elemente einbaut um es einer noch größeren Masse an Menschen zu öffnen. Ich könnte mir dabei gut vorstellen, dass man dabei so in Richtung Avatar, der in meinen Augen kein guter Film ist, da er eine viel zu flache Geschichte besitzt, schielt.

Denn es währe doch recht vorstellbar, denn man nehme eine bekannte Geschichte die viele Anhänger hat, schreibe irgendeine Action geladene Geschichte mit "herzzerreißendem" Schnulz versehe das Ganze mit äußerst aufwendigen animierten Pixel Schaaren und dazu noch 3D. Dazu noch ein groß angelegtes Marketing, et voilà fertig ist ein Kassenschlager der aber in meinen Augen Star Wars in keinster Weise gerecht wird.


----------



## Supeq (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Besser neue Star Wars Filme von Disney, als gar keine


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*



Supeq schrieb:


> Besser neue Star Wars Filme von Disney, als gar keine


Es hätte nicht mal die neue Trilogie gebraucht.


----------



## twentythree (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Es hätte nicht mal die neue Trilogie gebraucht.


 
Darüber lässt sich streiten.

Da konnte man wenigstens noch ein klein bisschen aufatmen, weil sie noch von Lucas selbst gekommen sind ...


----------



## MOD6699 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Einfach nur krass.....

"Luke ich bin dein Vater,quaak"


----------



## Tiz92 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Ich hoffe wirklich dass die nächsten Teile düster sind und sich an den meiner Meinung nach fast perfekten 3 Teil anlehnen. Ich hasse es wenn Star Wars kindisch wird. Bitte nicht. Ich bin doch so großer Fan von Star Wars.


----------



## plaGGy (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*



Citynomad schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass Disney einen Dreck auf die Bücher von Timothy Zahn gibt und ne ganz eigene Story schreibt.
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Bücher echt toll waren, wird es auch schwer die Saga vernünftig weiterzuführen. Alle Welt kennt die Gesichter der Charaktere, aber schaut euch mal die Schauspieler von EP 4-6 heute an  Das ist nicht unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Ich tippe statt auf eine Fortführung mit den alten Charakteren, auf einen "Neuanfang". Halt Story nach EP 6 mit neuen Gesichtern. Etwa ein Sprung wie zwischen EP 3 und 4. Nur dass jetzt Han und Leias Kinder durch die Galaxis ziehen. Der alte Jedimeister Luke kann dann ja auch ruhig von einer anderen Person in ner Kutte gespielt werden


 
Also im Grunde gibt es genug Bpcher um sich die Story auszusuchen. Das gute, ist das viele der in der neuen zeit spielenden Geschichten viel düsterer sind als die alten, was natürlich hoffen lässt.
Da sie sich zum Großteil auch die Buchrechte gesichert haben dürften sollte es mMn keine Lizenzprobleme geben.

Gerade die Thrawn-Triologie eignet sich wie keine 2. für 3 Episode.

Ich hoffe nur, das sie den Kern der Marke beibehalten und nicht komplett auf junges Publikum abzielen. CloneWars fand ich persönlich schrecklich, bis auf wenige Episoden total mies.

1-3 gingen gerade noch so und hatten genug um nicht als Kinderfilm verschrien zu werden. Denke mal wenn es in dem Rahmen bleibt dann kann ich damit leben.
Viele vergessen das Disney inzwischen eher Medienimperium denn Kinderfilm-Marke ist. Ich denke nicht das sie die Marke StarWars für Milliarden einkaufen und dann mit einem schlechten Film den Markenwert verbrennen (das geht sehr sehr schnell).



Nailgun schrieb:


> Es hätte nicht mal die neue Trilogie gebraucht.


 
Darüber lässt sich streiten.
Ich bin sicherlich ein StarWars-Fan, und zwar keine geringer, ich lese auch die Bücher, zumindest die wichtigen, aber ich fand die Umsetzung generell nicht schlecht, wenn sich auch überm anches wie üblich diskutieren lässt.
Das ganze Hard-Core-Getue ist sowieso eher Profilierung von Wenigen, die aber halt immer es Maul aufreißen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Komisch, nach Teil 2 und 3 hätte ich am liebsten ein paar Kinder geschlagen, nur weil mir Anakin so auf den Sack ging. Der nervte sogar mehr als Jar Jar Binks. 

Die neue Tilogie ist halt eben fast reines Effektkino geworden. Es gab zwar einige gute Momente, aber das war's leider. Für die kommende Trilogie erwarte ich sogar noch weniger. 

Ach ja, ich reiße nicht das Maul auf, ich habe nur meinen eigenen Geschmack. Ich bin sicher kein Hardliner, sonst hätte ich auch mit Vaders "noooooooo" ein Problem, aber das ist mir egal. 
Was soll's, setz ich mir halt meinen Sandtrooperhelm auf und warte auf bessere Zeiten.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Naja...
ich versteh beide Seiten.

Aber am Ende wäre es einfach grauenhaft wenn Star Wars mit dieser pre-quell Trilogie und Clone Wars am ENDE angelangt wäre.
Lieber nochmal neue Filme mit frischen Köpfen und Ideen bringen um den kahn vielleicht aus dem Dreck zu ziehen, als es dabei belassen wie es jetzt ist, schlechter kanns kaum werden und es besteht immerhin eine CHANCE dass die neuen Filme GUT werden KÖNNTEN.

Das einzige was jetzt schlimmer wäre als neues schlechtes Star Wars (das man ignorieren kann und als tot gemelkte milch-kuh abwinken könnte) wäre garkein Star Wars mehr, denn dann würde es definitiv dabei bleiben wie es jetzt ist.

Von mir aus können sie jetzt JJ Abrams ran lassen und die neuen Star Wars Filme machen lassen, und Star Trek wieder jemandem geben der nicht nur einen *Action Film in Space* machen will, ich glaube ernsthaft dass das besser passen würde.


----------



## violinista7000 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

So lange ich nicht mit Darth Mickey und Donald Vader leben muss, ist mir das egal. Dabei hoffe ich, dass es Disney gut tut. Aber wenn Disney Star Wars kaputt macht, das wäre richtig Schade...


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Ja klar, JJ Abrams...
Sorry, Blasphemie bleibt Blasphemie.


----------



## Rizoma (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Naja bin eigentlich nen Fan der SW Filme und würde mich schon über einen neuen Teil freuen so lange der Todesstern nicht demnächst so wie unten aussieht 


http://www.n-tv.de/img/76/7624891/O_1000_680_680_screen2.jpg


----------



## Benne74 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Ich glaube schon, daß sich die Disney Studios mit zukünftigen *Kino*filmen Mühe geben werden. Welche Zielgruppe sie im Blick haben, lasse ich mal dahingestellt. Aber ich befürchte, daß Episode 7-9 gar nichts mehr für mich ist (ehrlich gesagt fand ich 1-3 schon nicht so pralle).

Wahrscheinlich sehen wir demnächst Johnny Depp als tuntigen Schmuggler Hanni Solo, der zusammen mit seinem knuddeligen Ewok-Freund Minibacca und Jedi-Ritter Jar Jar Binks durch einen haufen seltsamer/lustiger Zufälle und Mißgeschicke, im Alleingang das Imperium besiegt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Als Ich gehört habe, dass es noch weitere Star Wars - Episoden geben soll, dachte Ich zu aller erst: 

WTF????!!

Da George Lucas quasi das Heft aus der Hand gibt, weiß Ich nicht so richtig, ob Ich mich daraf freuen soll. Ich habe da erhebliche Zweifel.


----------



## Schokomonster (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Für mich gibt es nur 3 Star Wars Filme und das wird sich niemals ändern.


----------



## Gluksi (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

das wollte ich immer schon haben starwars mit gesang aller schöne und das biest bzw pocahontas... dan wird starwars so richtig boliwood style. zwischen durch kommt noch Dark duck und die rolle vom Jubagga übernimt das Vie aus die schöne und das Biest. Micky hat stat nen zauberstaab (Der Zauberlehrling) ein lichtschwert) hmm .....ich könnte mich jetzt richtig austoben
Aber das wird dan wohl ein Uwe Boll Film (wobei ich lange nicht mehr so viel gelacht habe wie bei POSTAL).


----------



## Oberst Klink (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*



Schokomonster schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es nur 3 Star Wars Filme und das wird sich niemals ändern.


 
Ja, Episode IV bis VI. Das sind noch die besten Filme. Nicht dieses Effektkino wie Teil I bis III. Aber wahrscheinlich wird genau das mit Teil VII kommen. 

Es gab ja auch mal das Gerücht, dass Star Wars als 9-Teilige Reihe geplant gewesen sei. Ich hoffe jeden Falls, dass George Lucas noch die Drehbücher dazu geschrieben hat.


----------



## noghry (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ja, Episode IV bis VI. Das sind noch die besten Filme. Nicht dieses Effektkino wie Teil I bis III. Aber wahrscheinlich wird genau das mit Teil VII kommen.
> 
> Es gab ja auch mal das Gerücht, dass Star Wars als 9-Teilige Reihe geplant gewesen sei. Ich hoffe jeden Falls, dass George Lucas noch die Drehbücher dazu geschrieben hat.


 
Ich hab sogar mal vor einiger Zeit gelesen, das wirklich ganz am anfang mit 12 Teilen geplant war und mit der Zeit dann auf zuerst 9 und dann nur noch 6 Filmen, wie wir Sie kennen.
Bin auch noch nicht so sicher, was das jetzt alles wird, wenn Disney das Ruder über nimmt. Mal schaun, was die Zukunft bringt.
Gruß


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Soweit ich weiß waren es 9 Drehbücher und Lucas entschied sich für die gewinnversprechensten Teile.


----------



## Citynomad (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Das heißt es gibt sogar schon Drehbücher für Episode 7-9?!  Das würde ja auch bedeuten, dass sie den Inhalt aus den "guten alten Zeiten" haben. Ein wenig (?) Feinarbeit und los geht's!

Ehrlich, wenn der Inhalt stimmt, können meinetwegen schon morgen die Dreharbeiten losgehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Was aus den ersten drei Drehbüchern wurde, haben wir leider schon gesehen, aber zumindest bleibt Lucas Berater bei den Dreharbeiten, also ist der Part für Jar Jar schon mal fix.


----------



## Citynomad (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Also wenn die Story nicht weiter zwischen Episode 3 und 4 spielt (was eher unwahrscheinlich ist), sondern eher nach Episode 6, möchte ich Jar Jar Bings sogar komplett bezweifeln. Schon von der Chronologie und von der verstrichenen Zeit braucht es einfach neue Charaktere.

Padme tot, Anakin tot, Obiwan tot... Luke, Leia und Han waren Ende EP6 so etwa 30 bzw. Han gar etwas älter. Also EP3 + mindestens 30 Jahre lässt auch einen Jar Jar ganz schön altern, außerdem war Krieg usw.. Ne gute Gelegenheit sich von so einem Charakter zu verabschieden. 
Selbst wenn die Story mit Luke, Leia Han usw. weiter geht, braucht man doch neue Schauspieler... Neue Gesichter für alte Figuren sind den Fans aber immer schwer zu verkaufen. Einzig zwischen EP 3 und 4 könnte man so weiter machen, da Anakin und Obiwan da noch recht jung sind, Anakin jetzt eh nen Helm auf hat und Ewan MacGregor jetzt nicht so arg gealtert ist, es in der verstrichenen/verstreichenden Zeit aber darf bzw. muss um den Altersanschluss an EP 4 zu schaffen.

PS: Die Schauspielerin von Leia hat inzwisachen bestimmt 50 kg zugelegt und ähnelt dank Alkohol und Drogen mehr einem Faltenrock, als der guten alten Prinzessin.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Alleine dafür hat Lucas ILM gegründet. 

Die Drehbücher sind alle für die Zeit nach Teil 6, aber in der Zeit spielen auch die Bücher von Zahn. 
Ich bin halt mehr als skeptisch. 
Das einzig Positive: Boba Fett lebt.


----------



## Sunjy (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Also ich finde viele Disney Filme sehr gelungen und freu mich auf die neuen Star Wars filme. 

Ich mein wieviel Firmen gibts den die noch mehr kohle über haben als Lucas Arts? Besser als wenns son B Movie verschnitt wird.

Gruß Sunjy


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Thehe, als wir das gestern im PCGHX TS erfahren hatten, ging erst mal das Brain(shit)storming los:


- JarJar Binks kriegt jetzt als Knudellchar 'nen Vertrag auf Lebenszeiten
- Künftig wird in Star Wars Filmen gesungen
- Mehr Prinzessinen und CGI Chars
- Welcher Regisseur?? Michael Bay?! Wäre ja nur noch eine einzige Dauerexplosion, Stars of Duty, der Film ...
- Mehr Ewoks!
- (Nicht jugendfreie Flachwitze)

.... 



Naja, wobei .... an und für sich schon erfreulich dass es mehr Star Wars Filme geben wird. Gross was falsch machen kann Disney eigentlich nicht, gibt mehr als genug Story-Material über die Comics und die offizielle Timeline an der man sich bedienen kann ... da man mit "Episode 7" logischerweise NACH Episode 6 ansetzt (Imperium geschwächt - nicht wirklich weg erst mal, auch wenn der Imperator tot ist), könnte man ja rund um die Story um Corrusants Zerstörung ansetzen ... gibt da noch genug Material, wenn man da wen anders als den scheinbar unter Burnout leidenden Lucas (Indi 4 >_>) als Regisseur dransetzt und den vorhandenen Story-Rahmen einfach vertieft und mit guten Chars bestückt (sowie das gewohnte Effektfeuerwerk abfackelt) dürfte da eigentlich nicht viel schief gehen. <3


----------



## Hannesjooo (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

ich hofffe auf eine/n Han Solo Film/Triologie. Das wäre doch mal was Han seine vorgeschichte.... Träum


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Dazu gibts schon ein Buch.


----------



## Citynomad (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Alleine dafür hat Lucas ILM gegründet.


 
Wenn du damit den Ersatz der Schauspieler durch Computeranimationen meinst, dann finde ich das nicht lustig. Dann können die Filme ja komplett bei Pixar entstehen. Bis auf die Schauspieler war in EP 3 nämlich nicht mehr viel, was wirklich noch gefilm wurde. Die sind doch nur noch vor grünen Wänden rumgehüpft. CGI Wars 

Ich freu mich übrigens am meisten auf den Star Wars Sound. Keine Ahnung ob es nur mir so geht, aber ich finde kein anderer Film macht so genial Gerbauch von Raumklang. Da hört man wirklich aus welcher Ecke der Fighter kommt oder der Blaster abgefeuert wird. Dagegen wirken alle Michael Bay Filme wie in Mono, da eh fast alles aus dem Frontspeaker kommt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Der Witz war wegen Carrie Fisher. 

Stimmt, der Sound war auch bei Teil 1-3 gut, aber auch bei Herr der Ringe war ich zufrieden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Ich denke mal das man mit Disney keine schlechte Wahl getroffen hat


----------



## plaGGy (1. November 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Was aus den ersten drei Drehbüchern wurde, haben wir leider schon gesehen, aber zumindest bleibt Lucas Berater bei den Dreharbeiten, also ist der Part für Jar Jar schon mal fix.


 
Unterscheid mal bitte zwischen Drehbücher UND Filmumsetzung, die Drehbücher fand ich extrem gut, auch wenn das von TPM sicherlich genug Anlass zur Debatte bietet.
Wenn dann kann man über die Umsetzung, Besetzung und Effekte diskutieren, die Drehbücher sind nicht schlechter oder besser als die von 4-6 die eben auch den Status des alten Kults geniesen.
(Wobei das Drehbuch zum 5. Teil sicherlich ne Klasse für sich ist.)



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das man mit Disney keine schlechte Wahl getroffen hat



Der Meinung bin ich auch.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Ähm, 'was aus den ersten drei Drehbüchern wurde' bezieht sich doch auf die Umsetzungen.


----------



## Joungmerlin (1. November 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Ich für meinen Teil hoffe, das die nicht die letzten drei von Lucas ürsprünglichen Drehbüchern verfilmen. 
(Ja, es waren ürsprünglich neun Drehbücher. Wurde von Lucas in nem Interwiev gesagt, das auf den DVDs der Special Edition von Episode 03 - 06 mit drauf sind.)

Sollten die wirklich Episode 07 - 09 verfilmen, werden wohl alle Romane die nach Episode 06 spielen in Frage gestellt werden. 
Beinahe alle Romane des Star Wars Universums nach Episode 06 bauen auf die Charakterentwicklung mit der Timothy Zahn mit der "Erben des Imperiums" Trillogie begonnen hat. Da diese beinahe direkt an Episode 06 anschließen halte ich es für nicht vertretbar die ürsprünglichen Episoden 07 -09 zu verfilmen, da sie das gesamte bisher aus den Romanen bekannte Star Wars Universum auf den Kopf stellen könnten bzw. werden.


----------



## seventyseven (1. November 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Man könnte die Geschichte auch um Starkiller fokussieren immerhin ist seine weitere Geschichte ungewiss


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. November 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Am schlimmsten wäre jeden Falls, wenn das ganze Nach Episode VI spielen würde und neue Schauspieler die Rollen von Han Solo, Prinzessin Leia und Luke Skywalker übernehmen würden. Wenn, dann soll Harrison Ford den gealterten Han Solo spielen und Carrie Fisher wieder Prinzessin Leia, usw. Die Trilogie könnte dan von deren Kindern handeln und Luke Skywalker wird Jedi Meister. Es könnte ja sein, dass der Imperator überlebt hat und dass alles nur die Spitze vom Eisberg war 

Die können aber machen was sie wollen, Teil IV-VI werden immer die besten bleiben!


----------



## seventyseven (2. November 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Die Geschichte um Jacen Solo bzw Darth Caedus kennt man als Star Wars Fan aber schon wäre somit nichts neues und könnte daher nie den Effekt von IV-VI erreichen.     
(Außerdem ist es viel zu viel Story)     

Und der Imperator ist im laufe der Story wieder auferstanden als er seinen Geist in einer der Klonanlagen des Imperiums sammelte. 

Da könnte man aber wieder eingreifen da das "Neue Imperium" zu dem Zeitpunkt (130 Jahre nach der Schlacht um Yavin) Coruscant zurück erobert und den Jedi Orden um die Hälfte dezimiert.

Oder schlicht die Story von Star Wars 1313


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Da ich vor längerer Zeit mit den Star Wars Büchern aufgehört habe, war das grad ein fetter Spoiler.


----------



## OddGunner (3. November 2012)

Also eigentlich vertrau ich Disney da, aber auch nur aus dem grund, dass es einfach bescheuert wäre eine 4 Mrd. Investition in den Wind zu setzen !


----------



## Heil Lord Abbadon! (3. November 2012)

*AW: Star Wars: Disney kauft Lucas-Imperium für über 4 Milliarden US-Dollar, Episode 7 kommt 2015*

Ich will endlich wissen, was nach 138 NSY passiert!


----------

